# Note 3 started draining battery



## ep2002 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,

So I have no idea what happened, but the other day all of a sudden after using the timer app that I normally use, my battery was almost dead & I ONLY used the phone for like 5-10 minutes with that timer.

I've been using it for years with no issues.

Ever since my phone's battery has been dying very quickly AND this is a new battery from last year.

I even took off the cover & back & removed the battery & put it back & still, it's draining way more quickly than normal.

To be clear, I barely use my phone if I'm at home & I'm at home most of the time.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.zdnet.com/article/android-phone-battery-suffering-heres-a-simple-fix/


----------



## ep2002 (Jan 5, 2010)

Corday said:


> https://www.zdnet.com/article/android-phone-battery-suffering-heres-a-simple-fix/


Thanks, but even when I'm charging the phone, it now takes literally twice as long to charge. I forgot to mention that in my post.

I already restarted it on the day this started & I'm not sure what the percentages are supposed to be as far as apps. FB is at 13%. We know that FB is a memory hog even on desktops.

A few at 7% & the rest less. 

I switched some apps to optimize all the time, the others were already optimizing.

Skype was turned off as far as optimizing, not sure if it should be like that, b/c I don't know what optimizing does in relation to me using the apps. 

Do you know?

Thanks again


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Optimizing increases battery life.


----------



## ep2002 (Jan 5, 2010)

Corday said:


> Optimizing increases battery life.


Ok, well I can't believe that those few apps that weren't set to optimize were causing the issue b/c they've been set like that for months & I never had this problem.

So should I set Skype to optimize as well? I know it's a memory hog especially with the new TERRIBLE SK 8, but for some reason the guy who was working on my phone before had it set to not optimize at all, & I'm wondering if that somehow stops SK from working.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

iPhones are easy to test if a battery is failing. I don't know of a similar test (only voltage) for Android. Here's a "trick". Take the battery out again and on a smooth surface (writing side up) spin it. If it spins easily, it's no longer good.


----------



## ep2002 (Jan 5, 2010)

Corday said:


> iPhones are easy to test if a battery is failing. I don't know of a similar test (only voltage) for Android. Here's a "trick". Take the battery out again and on a smooth surface (writing side up) spin it. If it spins easily, it's no longer good.


Ok, I'll try that in a day or two.

BUT now there's OTHER issues 

Somehow either that guy who was supposed to have fixed my phone removed ESET from my phone or something else did, b/c it wasn't there 

AND today my Swift keyboard twice now within a few hours has been removed to the Samsung default.

AND my FB on my computer (I know this has nothing to do with the phone) has logged me out & saying there was suspicious behavior & made me jump thru hoops to get back in. This has happened twice within a few days.

I'll change the p/w for that FB account, but I'm wondering if someone hacked my phone, as that FB account is tied to that phone.

Not happy right now. I hate it when there's ghosts around.

And this all started happening after the battery issues. All within how many days?

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope to hear how the battery spin test went. Most people had trouble removing ESET (when not using their uninstall tool) so kind of strange a phone repair guy would remove it for no reason.


----------



## ep2002 (Jan 5, 2010)

Corday said:


> Hope to hear how the battery spin test went. Most people had trouble removing ESET (when not using their uninstall tool) so kind of strange a phone repair guy would remove it for no reason.


So the battery is fine & I'm still having issues with the keyboard changing from Swift to Samsung ALL on its own within minutes after me switching it back to Swift.

Not happy right now


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Reset Swift to default.


----------



## ep2002 (Jan 5, 2010)

Corday said:


> Reset Swift to default.


I just checked, it already is.

I hope it stays that way.

Back to the DRAMA with ALL sites going down online. I'm surprised this site is STILL UP. I had problems earlier with it taking forever to load.


----------

